# who will be in grand rapids?



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i want to make it this year, but i got no one to go w/ me, plus im not sure my boss will give me the time off. chris you going this year? who else is going?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Off course, I will be there. Don't worry about someone to go with you. Find Paul and I or Chris and you will be all set. We know plenty of people to introduce you to.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

It is looking like I will be a no show once again this year:sad:...I hope I can at least stop out and see everyone.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I will be there. I just molded up a Steelhead to enter and if I have time I would like to do one more fish. I can't wait to go and meet some guys I haven't met yet.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I'll be there, my 13 year old son mounted a big boar and wanted to enter it in the pro division this year. 

Need to catch up with some of the old, and meet some of the new folks.

Hope to meet some of you guys there this year.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The taxidermist thats mounting my badger said he is entering some work. I think I will take my family to the outdoors show and to see the awesome taxidermy.

Anyone have dates and hours of the show?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I will definately be there. I might even get something entered if I can find some extra time in the next couple weeks....We'll see.

Mike


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike, I just ordered a second mannikin Yesterday. I have one mounted, but I had a customer change his mind from a euro to a wall ped. I am now taking that.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be there, I am taking a standard stock form, and making it into a pedestal, using one of my first mounts I did from 2003, I removed the rack, and will be upgrading it to a fresh cape and a new life.


----------

